# Cleaning a Fry Tank



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey guys,

Any tips on cleaning / vacuuming the fry tank? some debris is starting to accumulate on the bottom - I've used a turkey baster before to get the big pieces but man is it ever tedious!!! If I keep up daily water changes (50%) does it matter how much crap is on the bottom?

Any advice or experience shared is greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, these little guys are a lot of work. No real easy way to do it. We put some mesh on the bottom of our water siphon tubing but we still manage to suction a few smaller frys.. We also are using a strong carbon filter with mesh at the bottom and sponge filter material rubber banded around it. It seams to be working pretty well. We don't have that many casualties. Either way, it is a very extensive job raising frys, I guess that is why a lot of people choose not to do it.


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

DemDesBri said:


> Yeah, these little guys are a lot of work. No real easy way to do it. We put some mesh on the bottom of our water siphon tubing but we still manage to suction a few smaller frys.. We also are using a strong carbon filter with mesh at the bottom and sponge filter material rubber banded around it. It seams to be working pretty well. We don't have that many casualties. Either way, it is a very extensive job raising frys, I guess that is why a lot of people choose not to do it.


A good way I figure out today is use thin tubing (for like a bubbler) and siphon along the bottom of the tank. It's slow enough that it doesn't suck and everything around it and allows you to get the poop out really well. And if you see a fry disapear in it, just hold the other end of the tube up and let them back out.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave Z said:


> Yeah, these little guys are a lot of work. No real easy way to do it. We put some mesh on the bottom of our water siphon tubing but we still manage to suction a few smaller frys.. We also are using a strong carbon filter with mesh at the bottom and sponge filter material rubber banded around it. It seams to be working pretty well. We don't have that many casualties. Either way, it is a very extensive job raising frys, I guess that is why a lot of people choose not to do it.


A good way I figure out today is use thin tubing (for like a bubbler) and siphon along the bottom of the tank. It's slow enough that it doesn't suck and everything around it and allows you to get the poop out really well. And if you see a fry disapear in it, just hold the other end of the tube up and let them back out.
[/quote]
I can see how that would work for you and the 30 gal. That would take hours with the 75 gallon tank that I have.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

use a peice of air hose to siphon all the junk off the bottom of the tank.....much eayier to not suck the fry up due to very little flow


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

thats what i used a real small tubbing something for like a air bubbler but a bit smaller. Worked really good i had mad good success







Good luck dude get some pics of them breeders


----------

